# Good t5 HO fixtures?



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

I was thinking of supplementing my ray2 with some t5 HO lights for some color and extra PAR. What are some good fixtures for under $100 (48 inch).


----------



## Onyx165 (Jul 16, 2013)

How many bulbs are you looking to add? Cheapest 2 or 4 bulb T5HO fixtures you can get that are still high quality are the hydroponics style, which is going to be around $100, but likely more.

If you only need one bulb plus a quality reflector, check out the sunblaster nanotech.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hydroponic units are by far the most bang for the buck. I have a 4 bulb unit over my 75 and a 2 bulb over a 50.

But for a supplemental light even a 2 bulb is going to be too much w/a Ray2. Unless you are shooting for extremely high light, Should probably go with a single

Amazon.com : GrowBright 4-Foot High-Output T5 Fluorescent Grow Light Fixture, Bulb Included : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : Sunblaster 904298 NanoTech T5 High Output Fixture Reflector Combo, 4-Feet : Plant Growing Lamps : Patio, Lawn & Garden


(make sure any Sunblaster comes with the reflector, some places they are sold separately)


This place has a wide selection of hydroponic lights, it's where I got my 4 bulb unit. T5 Fluorescent Grow Light Bulbs & Fixtures


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

I also recommend the Sunblaster. I have been using one for several years now, and it is a great little fixture. Very lightweight.


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

I recommend LED fixtures. I have a 72” Beamswork with 13100 lumens at 6500K, and it has been set to automatically turn on and off daily. I’ve had it for more than a year, and it has been solid. You understand that with T5 HO’s, you have to replace the bulbs every 6 - 12 months right? On my BMW 330CI, I even have LED headlight bulbs that are brighter than the original HID bulbs.


----------



## AquaDoob (Nov 24, 2015)

burr740 said:


> Hydroponic units are by far the most bang for the buck. I have a 4 bulb unit over my 75 and a 2 bulb over a 50.
> 
> But for a supplemental light even a 2 bulb is going to be too much w/a Ray2. Unless you are shooting for extremely high light, Should probably go with a single
> 
> ...


I have a 32 gallon that currently has an LED on it, the LFS told me it was for plant growing, and has done decent. I do want to carpet some baby tears though, would a 2 bulb 24" sunblaster be too much?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

Enviro gro has worked for me well


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

AquaDoob said:


> I have a 32 gallon that currently has an LED on it, the LFS told me it was for plant growing, and has done decent. I do want to carpet some baby tears though, would a 2 bulb 24" sunblaster be too much?


It all depends on how high the tank is and how high the light will be suspended. Impossible to say without knowing that, and whether you run CO2 etc.

HC needs good co2 and ferts more than it needs high light though. It does fine at medium level, 40 PAR or so



Joshism said:


> I recommend LED fixtures. I have a 72” Beamswork with 13100 lumens at 6500K, and it has been set to automatically turn on and off daily. I’ve had it for more than a year, and it has been solid. You understand that with T5 HO’s, you have to replace the bulbs every 6 - 12 months right? On my BMW 330CI, I even have LED headlight bulbs that are brighter than the original HID bulbs.


A supplemental LED may be the way for the OP to go. However, it is not true that you have to replace T5s every 6-12 months.

They can slowly lose a little PAR, 5 -10% over a year or so, some brands more than others. But there's nothing wrong with running them until they go out, or at least, a lot longer than 6-12 months

I have a couple that are over 2 years old still growing plants as well as the day I got them.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

@burr740 I am actually shooting for very high light, right now I would like more PAR as my plants near the bottom of the tank dont really show reds, and plants like glosso never grew well, and they always grew upwards. I know I am getting a hydroponic fixture, but I am looking for a 2-bulb one. Is it possible to run with only 1 bulb in a 2-bulb fixture? Also, if I do get an LED fixture, it will probably be a ray 2. I am just exploring my options right now. I know that you run your tank with t5 HO bulbs, and it looks great, so I want to use something that has been proven to work very well, as well as the fact that the ray tends to wash out colors.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

sohankpatel said:


> @burr740 I am actually shooting for very high light, right now I would like more PAR as my plants near the bottom of the tank dont really show reds, and plants like glosso never grew well, and they always grew upwards. I know I am getting a hydroponic fixture, but I am looking for a 2-bulb one. Is it possible to run with only 1 bulb in a 2-bulb fixture? Also, if I do get an LED fixture, it will probably be a ray 2. I am just exploring my options right now. I know that you run your tank with t5 HO bulbs, and it looks great, so I want to use something that has been proven to work very well, as well as the fact that the ray tends to wash out colors.


You're aiming for extremely high light with 1 bulb? Not sure that's possible, and a lot of the great options especially in the 48 inch range just don't exist under 100, there are okay options just not great. If you're going to use an led the plants plus 247 is the way to go.

Otherwise if you still want t5 a nice used 6 bulb tek would be the way to go imo.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

shrimpNewbie said:


> You're aiming for extremely high light with 1 bulb? Not sure that's possible, and a lot of the great options especially in the 48 inch range just don't exist under 100, there are okay options just not great. If you're going to use an led the plants plus 247 is the way to go.
> 
> Otherwise if you still want t5 a nice used 6 bulb tek would be the way to go imo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


I have a ray 2 on my 55, and I am looking to supplement it.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

To put it in perspective, I have a 50 gallon tank that is 18" tall, basically a shorter 55. Using a 2 bulb hydroponic unit, 4" above the tank, ~19" above the substrate - PAR is low 90's at the sub.

That is why I suggested a single bulb unit if the plan is to supplement the Ray2. It would add at least 40-something PAR to what you have already 

You could run a pink type bulb for better colors and more red spectrum for the plants. Something like a TruLumen Flora or ZooMed Flora Sun, both are in the $10 range.


----------

